# bank recommendation



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a bank to use in Cairo, I intend to have my salary paid to my UK account but want to set up a monthly transaction to a bank in Cairo, last time I was there I was stung for about 30 sterling for every ATM withdrawal I made.

cheers


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

CIB has a good standard, and their electronic transfers have always been quick.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no idea who you bank with but I have a British account and use the atm here... no way do I pay 30 sterling for my withdrawls... I would query that with the bak


----------

